
The Pentagon tries to win hearts and minds in Silicon Valley - jonbaer
https://publicintegrity.org/national-security/the-pentagon-tries-to-win-hearts-and-minds-in-silicon-valley/
======
gcb0
even wired was brought (and bought) into fixing the "strategic narrative" ?

